# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Manager of Collections Management - MNHS - Deadline March 6th!

## JasonO

*Manager of Collections Management  Minnesota Historical Society*

The Minnesota Historical Society is a nonprofit educational and cultural institution established in 1849. MNHS collects, preserves and tells the story of Minnesotas past through museum exhibits, libraries and collections, historic sites, educational programs and book publishing. Using the power of history to transform lives, MNHS preserves our past, shares our states stories and connects people with history.
(www.mnhs.org/jobs)
Location: Twin Cities Metro Activity Area: Arts, Culture and Humanities
Category: Administration and Management Closing Date: Mar 6, 2019
Job Type: Full Time Salary: $5.168.00 monthly minimum
Hours: 2088 annual hours
Primary Duties:
JOB TITLE: #1249 Manager, Collections Management  History Center
OPEN TO: This job is open to all applicants.
LOCATION: Minnesota History Center, 345 W. Kellogg Blvd., St Paul, MN 55102-1906
SALARY: $5,168.00 monthly minimum
STATUS & HOURS: Full-time, regular (2,088 annual hours) position.
BENEFITS: Eligible to participate in State Employee Group Insurance Program & Retirement program with employer contribution.
CLASSIFICATION: 21K Supervisory
HIRING MANAGER: Director, Collections & Exhibits
POSTING DATE: February 15, 2019
DEADLINE DATE: March 6, 2019
DESCRIPTION: The Minnesota Historical Society (MNHS) seeks applicants to lead conservators, registrars, and collection managers in the physical management, care, and preservation of collections. The Manager, Collections Management is responsible for planning, directing, and overseeing the operations and fiscal health of the unit.
SUMMARY OF WORK: 1) oversee the physical management, care, and preservation of collections; 2) manage the overall operational, budgetary, and financial responsibilities and activities of the Collections Management unit; 3) maintain transparent communication about collections management issues to internal and external stakeholders; 4) develop, manage, and participate in projects and programs that support institutional goals and initiatives; and 5) provide overall direction for placing, training, supervising and motivating assigned staff, interns, volunteers and fellows. Ensure compliance with MNHS policies and procedures.
Experience:
MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS:
 Bachelors degree in Art, Art History, Archeology, Museum Studies, Museum Conservation, Library/Information Science and eight years museum management experience OR Masters degree in Art, Art History, Archeology, Museum Studies, Museum Conservation, Library/Information Science and six years museum management experience.
 Knowledge of or experience in management, including budget and personnel management, short and long-range planning, office procedures, and bookkeeping principles.
 Ability to plan, organize and manage complex budgets and multi-faceted projects/programs within a large institution.
 Demonstrated ability to think imaginatively and problem solve.
 Demonstrated ability to communicate in written, oral, and visual media to specialized audiences and the general public.
 Ability to develop a working knowledge of Minnesota history.
 Knowledge of preservation, maintenance and security methods for contemporary and historical structures.
 Basic knowledge of curatorial practices as they apply to both two- and three-dimensional objects.
 Skills in human resources and personnel management related to hiring, training, coaching, and appraising performance.
 Demonstrated positive customer service skills.
 Proven ability to work diplomatically with individuals of diverse backgrounds.
 Ability to pay attention to details while overseeing multifaceted projects.
 Excellent organizational, oral, public speaking, and written skills.
 Self-motivated and able to work independently.
 Strong organizational and project management skills.
DESIRABLE QUALIFICATIONS:
 M.A. preferred in Art, Art History, Archeology, Museum Studies, Museum Conservation, Library/Information Science.
 An understanding of the methodology of museum education, audience assessment, and exhibit evaluation.
 Knowledge of and ability in historical interpretation methodology and techniques.
Additional Info:
At MNHS, we dont just accept difference  we celebrate it, we support it, and we thrive on diversity for the benefit of our employees, our products and services, and our community. The Minnesota Historical Society believes that an inclusive culture among our team members is critical to our success as a historical society and museum, and we seek to recruit, develop and retain the most talented people from a diverse candidate pool. The Minnesota Historical Society is proud to be an equal opportunity workplace and employer. Should you have questions with the application process, email humanresources@mnhs.org or call MNHS Job Line at 651-259-3181.
How To Apply:
Interested applicants must apply online at the Minnesota Historical Societys career center at www.mnhs.org/jobs and include a resume and cover letter by the application deadline date.
Should you have questions with the application process, email humanresources@mnhs.org or call MNHS Job Line at 651-259-3181. Applicants offered employment are subject to passing a background check as a condition of employment. EEO
Original posting / application information: Visit the MNHS jobs/application site and search for 1249

https://workforcenow.adp.com/mascsr/...amp;lang=en_US

----------

